# Problème casque gamer



## PeutImporte (2 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour, bonsoir.
Veuillez m'excuser si je n'ai pas posté mon sujet dans la bonne catégorie je ne connais pas bien le forum.

Alors, j'ai un casque Sennheiser PC 330 qui a donc deux prises jack (une entrée micro et une sortie audio). Vu que sur l'iMac que j'ai il n'y a qu'un seul port jack j'ai donc acheté cet adaptateur.
Sauf que le problème est que l'ordinateur ne détecte pas le micro du casque mais il utilise le micro intégré et dans la liste des entrées audio dans les préférences système il n'y a pas "micro externe" mais "micro interne" et quand je le sélectionne et que je fais un test, c'est bien le micro intégré qui est utilisé par l'ordinateur. Avec mon ancien casque gamer qui n'avait qu'une seule prise jack (qui faisait entrée micro et sortie audio) ça marchait parfaitement. J'ai donc réessayé de brancher mon ancien casque et visiblement le micro n'est plus détecté. Je pense que le problème vient donc de l'ordinateur.

Voilà, merci de me répondre si vous avez une solution à me proposer.
Bonne journée, bonne soirée.


----------



## mat1696 (2 Janvier 2017)

Tu es bien sous Sierra? Si tu as la possibilité essaye de tester avec un micro usb et regarde s'il est reconnu.


----------



## Apple.Geek (2 Janvier 2017)

En allant dans "Préférences Système" puis "Son" et enfin "Entrée", votre casque est t-il sélectionné ?


----------



## PeutImporte (3 Janvier 2017)

mat1696 a dit:


> Tu es bien sous Sierra? Si tu as la possibilité essaye de tester avec un micro usb et regarde s'il est reconnu.


Je suis bien sous Sierra et je n'ai pas de micro USB



Apple.Geek a dit:


> En allant dans "Préférences Système" puis "Son" et enfin "Entrée", votre casque est t-il sélectionné ?


Voilà ce qu'il y a dans les préférences son : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.noelshack.com/2017-01-1483461753-capture-d-ecran-2017-01-03-a-17-40-28.png http://www.noelshack.com/2017-01-1483461760-capture-d-ecran-2017-01-03-a-17-40-40.png


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2017)

PeutImporte a dit:


> Je pense que le problème vient donc de l'ordinateur.


Je pense que tu n'as pas compris qu'un iMac n'a qu'une sortie que pour un casque _(du moins les nouveaux)_...






...et aucune entrée pour un Micro. 

Regarde une piste de ce coté là... http://www.journaldulapin.com/2016/03/18/entre-micro-mac/


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour *PeutImporte*

Tu peux explorer la piste suivante -->

- va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance «Configuration Audio et MIDI.app» > regarde si, dans la colonne de gauche, ton casque est reconnu.

- en appuyant sur le bouton *+* (tout en bas) > tu peux créer un "_Périphérique à sortie multiple_" ou un "_Périphérique agrégé_".

- en pressant le bouton en forme d'engrenage ✲ > tu peux choisir d'utiliser tel ou tel périphérique pour l'_entrée audio_ et itou pour la _sortie audio_.​


----------



## PeutImporte (3 Janvier 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Je pense que tu n'as pas compris qu'un iMac n'a qu'une sortie que pour un casque _(du moins les nouveaux)_...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 112524
> 
> ...


Alors pourquoi avant le micro de mon ancien casque gamer fonctionnait parfaitement et il était reconnu par mon ordinateur ?


----------



## PeutImporte (3 Janvier 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *PeutImporte*
> 
> Tu peux explorer la piste suivante -->
> 
> ...


Le casque est reconnu en tant que "écouteurs" et il marche à merveille. C'est mon micro qui n'est pas reconnu bien qu'il soit branché sur l'adaptateur.


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2017)

PeutImporte a dit:


> Alors pourquoi avant le micro de mon ancien casque gamer fonctionnait parfaitement et il était reconnu par mon ordinateur ?


Relis le lien de la réponse #5, un type de connecteur spécifique.


----------



## PeutImporte (3 Janvier 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Relis le lien de la réponse #5, un type de connecteur spécifique.


Bon, tout ça a l'air compliqué est-ce qu'un adaptateur USB marcherait ?


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2017)

Quelle est l'année de ton iMac ?


----------



## PeutImporte (3 Janvier 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Quelle est l'année de ton iMac ?



iMac (21,5 pouces, fin 2013)
2,9 GHz Intel Core i5
NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M 1024 Mo


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2017)

Donc ce modèle là... https://support.apple.com/kb/SP687?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR

Avec ceci...


> Prise en charge des écouteurs iPhone Apple avec micro


...donc si ton ancien casque n'est plus reconnu, il faudrait que tu vérifies si tu enclenches bien la prise jack. En regardant dans Préférences Système/Son dans l'onglet Entrée est-ce que tu vois autre chose que le micro interne ?


----------



## PeutImporte (3 Janvier 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Donc ce modèle là... https://support.apple.com/kb/SP687?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> Avec ceci...
> 
> ...donc si ton ancien casque n'est plus reconnu, il faudrait que tu vérifies si tu enclenches bien la prise jack. En regardant dans Préférences Système/Son dans l'onglet Entrée est-ce que tu vois autre chose que le micro interne ?


Oui c'est bien ce modèle là que j'ai. J'ai réessayé mon ancien casque et j'ai enclenché la prise jack comme je pouvais et le son des écouteurs marchent toujours parfaitement mais le micro n'est toujours plus reconnu. Après il est vrai que j'ai un problème avec mon port jack depuis quelques temps, quand je branche une prise jack, parfois, la prise jack est renvoyée et n'est pas enfoncée bon j'arrive bien à me débrouiller à la faire rentrer parfaitement (mais je pense que ceci n'a rien à voir).


----------



## PeutImporte (3 Janvier 2017)

Sinon est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller un modèle d'adaptateur USB parfaitement compatible avec mon ordinateur, mon casque etc... et qui marche parfaitement ? Parce que c'est vraiment compliqué là


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2017)

PeutImporte a dit:


> Après il est vrai que j'ai un problème avec mon port jack depuis quelques temps, quand je branche une prise jack, parfois, la prise jack est renvoyée et n'est pas enfoncée bon j'arrive bien à me débrouiller à la faire rentrer parfaitement (mais je pense que ceci n'a rien à voir).


Donc tu sais pourquoi tu as ce problème.

Par contre, je n'ai aucune idée d'un adaptateur USB.


----------



## PeutImporte (3 Janvier 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Donc tu sais pourquoi tu as ce problème.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai aucune idée d'un adaptateur USB.


Je pense pas que ce problème influence le fonctionnement du micro car il y a quelques jours j'ai utilisé ce casque et le micro marchait et pourtant ce problème de port jack était déjà présent.
Dommage si tu ne peux rien me conseiller en adaptateur USB mais est-ce que tu pourrais me dire si un adaptateur USB marcherait au moins? Pour que je n'en prenne pas un pour rien.


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Je pense que tu n'as pas compris qu'un iMac n'a qu'une sortie que pour un casque _(du moins les nouveaux)_...



Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact... cette sortie casque est compatible avec les oreillettes des anciens iPhones à prise jack et gere le micro de ces oreillettes.  
Mais ca suppose que les contacts sur la prise jack soient bien disposés comme sur la prise jack des oreillettes d'iPhone (schéma de gauche ci-dessous) alors que certains casques utilisent un ordre différent des contacts (comme par exemple sur le schéma de droite ci-dessous)


----------



## wip (4 Janvier 2017)

J'ai un adaptateur USB pour mon micro-casque gamer sur mon MacPro, ça marche très bien . Ce n'est pas un modèle spécifique pour Mac.


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact... cette sortie casque est compatible avec les oreillettes des anciens iPhones à prise jack et gere le micro de ces oreillettes.


Je sais après coup et en réponse #13.


----------



## PeutImporte (4 Janvier 2017)

wip a dit:


> J'ai un adaptateur USB pour mon micro-casque gamer sur mon MacPro, ça marche très bien . Ce n'est pas un modèle spécifique pour Mac.


D'accord, pourriez vous me donner le nom du modele ? Et où l'aviez vous acheté ?


----------



## wip (4 Janvier 2017)

C'est un modèle qui était vendu avec le casque de gamer que j'ai acheté, et c'était il y a bien longtemps. Je regarderai la marque ce soir (Plantronic ?). Par contre, si l'iMic se vend encore (ou se trouve en occaz), il fera lui aussi parfaitement l'affaire. Je me demande d’ailleurs si le mien ne traîne pas dans un carton à la cave.


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2017)

L’iMic de Griffin a un jack d'entrée micro, séparé du jack de sortie son, il me semble...
Si le casque en question n'a qu'un seul jack qui regroupe tous les contacts (son gauche et droite, micro et terre), ca ne collera pas.

Il faudrait d'ailleurs savoir dans quel ordre sont câblés ces contacts sur le jack pour choisir le bon adaptateur. 

Comme indiqué par le schéma que j'ai joint dans un précédant message, il y a 2 types de câblages qui diffèrent par la position du contact de micro et du contact de terre (qui se trouvent inversés).


----------



## wip (4 Janvier 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> L’iMic de Griffin a un jack d'entrée micro, séparé du jack de sortie son, il me semble...
> Si le casque en question n'a qu'un seul jack qui regroupe tous les contacts (son gauche et droite, micro et terre), ca ne collera pas.


Ah, totalement exact, je n'avais pas fais attention à ce détail sur le casque de Peutimporte. Le problème sera alors le même avec l'adaptateur vendu avec mon casque.

Merci  r e m y


----------



## PeutImporte (4 Janvier 2017)

Le problème est totalement résolu, mon adaptateur marche. En fait pour que mon microphone marche il faut que je le démute avant de le brancher hors à chaque fois que je le branchais il était mute et je le démutais après l'avoir branché. C'était super simple en fait !
Merci quand même à tout le monde d'avoir essayé de m'aider.


----------

